# Kush Hara Che X Timberwood Bailey



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I know it's been forever since I've posted...it's been a little crazy around here with my husband's new job (working 12+ hours a day) and the new baby...
I wanted to jump on here for a minute, though, and post our newest arrivals. I'm completely in love with these two. We haven't named them, yet, but they'll be named after historical revolutionaries (their mom's name is Che). The boy will be for sale as soon as he's weaned (he'll be wethered and disbudded), and we're definitely keeping the girl.
Anyway, here they are:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW very nice....I really like their colors


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY!!! I love them!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Roger and GotMyGoat! We're really happy with them...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwweee SWEET little babies!! congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I LOVE the colors! Congratulations! :applaud:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow-they are GORGEOUS Tina! Their colors are absolutely stunning... Congratulations! It has been a while since we've had babies here too...but any day now, our girl Blizzrd will be kidding, and she is HUGE! She had trips on her first kidding, and she is a WIIIDE load...so hoping for healthy little ones so they can nurse their mama-I am not ready for living room baby goats again!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Tina!!!! Glad to see you again!

Congrats on those 2...ADORABLE and Flashy!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so so cute!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Tisie, Hunter, groovyoldlady (love the sign in name!), Liz, and Kylee! It was really sunny today, so we let them outside for a little while. They were frolicking all over; it was SO cute!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! So cute and fluffy! I just wanna hug 'em! Big Congrats!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy cow, if I was you there would be no way I could part with that doe kid. I love her color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my...how adorable ...congrats......... :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! They are just gorgeous!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice ! Love the colors !!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute! I love the doeling! :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

awwwwww!!!! So stinken cute!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Pam, Nadine, Logan, Mandara, firelight, chigarden, Paige, and Lost Prairie! We're definitely keeping the doeling. Her coloring is gorgeous and she comes from REALLY nice milking lines (the woman we bought her mama from doesn't show, but she milk tests every doe she has and they all do very well). Can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Very cute! I love that doeling's colors. What breed are they?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Aweee, LOVE their colors! Congratss!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, VincekFarm and JackMillikin! They're Nigerian Dwarf goats...


----------

